# 2008 Giant OCR C1?



## barrykm (Jan 31, 2007)

I've been optimistically researching a new road bike for a while now and the Giant OCR would seem to fit the bill very well.

Has anyone out there bought the 2008 OCR C1, which looks quite fantastic on Giant's website (international version). If yes, I would like your views, with pics if possible.

Thanks.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

My local shop only special orders the full carbon version because more people were choosing the Alliance carbon/alum mix over the full carbon C model.


----------



## barrykm (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks. any views then on the Alliance alu/carbon version?


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, they are cheaper and are not as smooth riding in my experience. Buy the aliance if your budget doesn't allow you to get the full carbon one. But ride both and you will feel a big difference. I bought a OCR Composite frameset for my wife, and it is smooth and reallllly comfortable. If you are looking to save money, simply buy a carryover model full carbon model. But that is just my opinion.....


----------



## rochrunner (Jul 11, 2006)

The OCR A0 with the Alliance frame does seem like a good deal: $1800 at the LBS, and it has Mavic wheels and Ultegra compact components. To move to full carbon is $400-500 more and puts you over that $2K threshold.

I haven't ridden a bike with _any_ carbon in it (except fork), so I will definitely ride both the full and partial carbon bikes to see how they really feel to me before deciding.


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

hmmm. My local shop has/had carryover OCR c3s for 1499, the ocr c2 ultegra for 1700.. Like I said, I would look for a carryover full carbon. They have carryover Aliance bikes too, but I didn't pay attention to the pricing though.


----------

